# Muck-Truck



## deeredaze (Mar 10, 2008)

Has anyone ever used one of the motorized wheelbarrows called the Muck-Truck? I'm not sure how to add pictures here, so I just added their web page below. They look like they would be pretty handy to have, with quite a few accessories available for them. The website has a lot of videos of it in action too. The other link is from Gemplers, who have prices listed.
Kris


http://www.mucktruckamerica.com/HOME.html 


prices: 

http://www.gemplers.com/search/muck+truck


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

D @ R use to make one too. I had often thought of getting one but never did....I think the could bd usefull. I ended up witha back hoe instead.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Didn't see a top speed, doubt we can race them! 
I try not to move so much dirt that I need a motorised wheel barrow! 

But I can always use more track.... lol 

John


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody, (maybe DR) makes a tiny backhoe about this size. You stand on the ground to operate it. That would be a buy too. You's almost have a G scale civil engineering company.


----------

